# A different look at Calais.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

So so sad but what us the answer ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I note it was a Russian television programme and that they only interviewed people from Syria which is a country from which refugees are accepted, but did not interview others from Morocco, Pakistan etc.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

yep - Russian propaganda. 
No journalist ever asks why they didn't stay wherever home was, and fight.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

mgdavid said:


> yep - Russian propaganda.
> No journalist ever asks why they didn't stay wherever home was, and fight.


Or why they did`nt stay in the first safe country they came too!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No the family who arrived 5 days ago and had no clothes, as their suitcase was stolen, surprise, said they wish they had stayed in Irac. So why don't they go there then, instead of wasting time trying to get into the uk.

cabby

I have to praise the self control of the French army and Police for not using their firearms.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

If nothing else it seems to demonstrate that not all the young guys trying to get to UK are "baddies"

OK - Not from the BBC, so perhaps not quite unbiased (or is it?) but it seemed to show there may be value in some of the would-be immigrants - they have already shown their determination (desperation?) by getting this far - could well be valuable members of society - given a chance.

It makes me sad anyway...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HarleyDave said:


> If nothing else it seems to demonstrate that not all the young guys trying to get to UK are "baddies"
> 
> OK - Not from the BBC, so perhaps not quite unbiased (or is it?) but it seemed to show there may be value in some of the would-be immigrants - they have already shown their determination (desperation?) by getting this far - could well be valuable members of society - given a chance.
> 
> ...


Valuable in what way Dave? How can you tell what they are like from a short film!
Also apart from the young family in the film, they are mostly young fit men from Syria and other countries in the middle east in Calais.When you see footage on the news of Syria,you mostly see women,children and older people who have been left to fend for themselves by these so called `valuable young men` as you put it!:frown2:


----------

